# help installing 2 12s w 1200w amp..is this doable with stock head unit?



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 2 1200w 12s with a2 channel 1200w amp. If I hooked this up to my stock stereo will it blow anything or would I be just fine???


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ahhhh wha? If it is installed correctly and your equipment is not damaged it should not have any neg effect on your car.... but it may affect you neighbors.

Curiosity what equipment do you have?


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've got 2 1200w 12" xplodes w a 1200w xlode amp. And yeah they never cared for them when I had them in my last car lol


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

1200w continuous or peak?... i would get 0 gauge OFC kit, 0 gauge Big 3 kit, Extra fuses, CLD tiles, Good enclosure.


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

1200 peak...I have 4 gauge...not big enough?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

4gauge is fine for that amp simply because of the amps current draw. That amp will only hit 1200 watts if it was hit by lightning directly


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

lol.

4 gauge is enough... i see explodes rated at 350w RMS.

What Gauge Wire Do I Need For My Amp?

Thanks
Hari


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok... yeah I have everything from my previous car but I was just worried about hurting the factory stereo .


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

lscruze12 said:


> Ok... yeah I have everything from my previous car but I was just worried about hurting the factory stereo .


The only way you could hurt it is from a back feed going back in to your system which is about 1:9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

it wont do any damage to the factory headunit, however the amp and subs will maybe blow just due to the very low quality of them. but best of luck on the install.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Your head unit will be fine, you could even adjust bass levels and such if your cruze is equipped with the NAV pac.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome good reading !


----------

